# i cant live my life!!!



## oxxpeachesxxo (Sep 20, 2003)

ive been suffering from ibs for a year and its making my life hell!!i get bloated after meals, i get nausea all the time i cant go out without taking pills to settle my stomach!!i feel alone and everyone around me is getting on with there life.im scared to go back to work i dont know if i can spend the whole day on my feet i just shut down.what can i do?


----------



## lin_li_ (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi peaches,I know how ure feeling right now..it's like body over mind and not the other way round; life=IBS at times and it's just a lone battle everyday. I understand how ure feeling







but keep on going...keep on trying new medications...don't give up... sometimes a med may not work for u but works for sum1 else with IBS, and vice versa, so work it out with ur gastro. The first few months after diagnosis was bad for me, but after that I tried to manage my life a little better. Do u have a good support system? Like friends who help u out here and there, or family? My family does not know about my IBS and Fibro, but I have great friends that keep me going. Hey you could always mail me at lin_li_###hotmail.com... anytime.







Actually what worked for me is knowing when to stop to take breaks, or the other way round too, to take risks...actually I achieve some kind of balance bet. the both, so my life is gradually starting to get on track again. Knowing what foods to eat to stay off bad flare-ups are good, and when flare-ups happen outside, I calm down, make sure I get my meds going, and the toilet is nearby! Learn some relaxation techniques too, they can help in the long run.Take things slowly for now... try taking more steps out of the house, gain some confidence, get going, but do it slowly. It took me some time to get things working too, and improvement will come on slowly. Work on the meds too, they can help. Drop me a mssg at my mailbox anytime...god bless.. all the best


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 27, 2003)

Listen...take it easy. I've had IBS for 12 years honey. I've felt like not wanting to go on and just give up on life and everything else. But hey, step by step, with much difficulty, I learned to deal with it. Up to this day I regret having to stay behind from activities and things, but at least I'm living and making the best out of my life and what I can do. I set limits on myself and I know what I can and cannot do no matter how hard sometimes things seem and how much I really wanna do everything at the same time. If you wanna talk to me just msg or email me. I'm here for ya.


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

I know ibs isn't serious and it's best to keep your hopes up and keep positive







But what ever anyone says, your right, it sucks!


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hey peaches. i just quit my job due to ibs...this is the 3rd time ive had to quit it. anyhow, my social life is down the drain, and im always missing out on vacations, and dinners. i cant eat out, for fear of diarrhea. my anxiety gets out of control. i do give props to people with ibs who are trying to make the best of it. as for me, im taking lexapro, lomotil, and antispasmodics. but im still scared to go out and eat. im scared to go anywhere farther than ten mile radius from my house. i have to be in control when it comes to driving. i cant let anyone in my car. how crazy is that???


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

hi peaches, i actually had to quit my job. and with school,. it sucks. but you should consider taking some anti diarrheal medicine, and anxiety medicine as well. hope that helps.


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Peaches, You may not have to live with this. Talk to your doctor about trying some kind of anti-anxiety meds, you might have anxiety-induced D and not IBS-D. Turns out that was true for me.


----------



## synerjim (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi Peaches,You may want to undergo a g.e.s. (gastric emptying study). Bloating, nausea or vomiting after meals are usual symptoms of slow emptying stomach. Talk to your doctor about this test. Just like you, i'm also devastated by these gastroparesis & ibs symptoms, i lost my will to live before. I have switched Doctors & Especialists many times, took countless tests & until now, no one can exactly label what i got. I learned so much about these illnesses thru support groups like this. I do not know where i will be now if not by faith in our Almighty & these support groups. I'm now able to cope with this illness thru faith & knowledge.Let's hope & pray for the better future.Jaime


----------

